# Age Old Story - Overheating.....



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, it seems to have gotten worse. 67 GTO is overheating to the point it is boilng out. Now, I know the Texas heat is killing us but I'm talking about early in the morning when its only 130 degrees (OK, only 85). I had the radiator cored out a couple of years ago so I don't think its that. It has another new thermostat. I used a 160 this time. Flow seems to be good. 

SInce I was going to do this eventually I ordered an aluminum radiator from Ames along with the FlowKooler water pump and the associated seals, backer plate, etc.

Any other thoughts or comments? 

Thanks 

Jim:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd like to see what the plate and water pump impeller looks like when ya pull it apart.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Well same thing as always, timing, carb tuning, gas quality vs. compression ratio of the car and what kind of shape is your radiator hoses and fan shroud in? Oh and distance of shroud from radiator and distance of fan from radiator and is there any air flow around the shroud?


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Pontiacpurebrred said:


> Well same thing as always, timing, carb tuning, gas quality vs. compression ratio of the car and what kind of shape is your radiator hoses and fan shroud in? Oh and distance of shroud from radiator and distance of fan from radiator and is there any air flow around the shroud?


All good questions: Timing is right on, carb, gas, hoses, shroud, etc all in good shape. Fan is about 2 to 3 inches from radiator (If I remember correctly). Water Pump plate is in good shape and set a very minimal distance from the impeller (Whatever was recommended in a previous thread)
I guess I just got a POS..................
Still love my Goat, even if she is a little cranky every now and then. At least I can say shes HOT..................


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

need to flush the block chemically and be sure hoses are not collapsed inside.


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

Also had problems, did solid fan with spacer, shroud, water pump mod, timing correct and all the stuff in other forums. Finally, tried 1 gal anti freeze, for lubrication and anti rust, and 3 1/2 gal distilled water. Took her down 25 degrees. I know I have to change for cooler weather , but for now it's doing the trick.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Measure your water pump pulley......try a 6.5 inch one, if all other things above are correct. This has worked for a lot of Pontiacs. E


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

billcocarb said:


> Also had problems, did solid fan with spacer, shroud, water pump mod, timing correct and all the stuff in other forums. Finally, tried 1 gal anti freeze, for lubrication and anti rust, and 3 1/2 gal distilled water. Took her down 25 degrees. I know I have to change for cooler weather , but for now it's doing the trick.


I may be chiming in late but I will ask anyway. Are you saying you run straight water? Doesn't anti freeze raise boil over temp? 50/50 raises it to over 220 closer to 230*f. I live in canada so we are antifreeze year round. I may be wrong but I'm canadian so chances are slim lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Another thing you might try is adding baffles to the top tank radiator making it a 3 pass unit. One on the top 1/3 of the way from the hose connection and one on the bottom 1/3 of the way from the hose connection. Worked for me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shroud, Hayden clutch, and 19" 7 blade fan?????


----------

